# Something poking out of a cat's chest.



## Alison A

Hi

My friend (Vikki) found a lump when picking up her cat, the cat was showing no signs of discomfort and has continued to jump on the settee, she eats, walks and happily sits and purrs when you stroke her.

Vikki took her to the vet today and the vet said she didn't know what it was, she guessed it might be a broken bone or a cyst, but recommended opening her up anyway to have a look and probably do a biopsy. Vikki declined this offer as she would prefer for the vet to know what is wrong before such intrusive surgery was carried out.

I have given her the details of my vet, but after today's visit, I think it may be best to arm her with some good advice first because either her vet was rubbish, or this is unusual. 

The problem is in the centre of her chest at the bottom, it feels like bone but when I touched it, it seemed to move back into her chest, I only pressed it very gently, just a few millimetres, as I didn't want to hurt her but she showed no signs of discomfort. I am reluctant to say it is a cyst as it seems pointed, I have found a diagram of a cat's and it really feels like where it shows 3, is this possible?

http://www.gutenberg.org/files/30541/30 ... s/f009.png

Could a cat have this bone broken with no signs of discomfort?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## doodlebug

Well, there's not much we can tell you from afar, but I will say that suggesting surgery to determine if it's a broken bone or a cyst sounds over the top to me. An x-ray should be able to identify a broken bone. If that's the case, I would think it's probably an old injury that healed poorly rather than something recent. And a cyst can be checked out with a needle biopsy. I would recommend a different vet...


----------



## Alison A

Thank you Doodlebug.

I know that it is difficult for you to diagnose without seeing her, I suppose I was just hoping that someone would instantly recognise this as a problem with cats, or say that they have had something which sounds similar.

She doesn't think it is old, she picks her cat up all the time and this pokes out so far, you couldn't help but to feel it.

I suppose we can just hope that my vet is better for her, I have always been very happy with him.


----------



## nanook

Agreed. This sounds like something that would call for an xray or needle biopsy before anything else. I'd definitely go to another vet. 
If it _is_ a newly broken bone moving around in there, it could be dangerous and needs to be dealt with asap.
Good luck!


----------



## Jeanie

Without a biopsy or x-ray, the cat cannot be diagnosed. I found a lump on my Precious and it was malignant.  I wouldn't take any chances if I were your friend.


----------



## doodlebug

Alison A said:


> She doesn't think it is old, she picks her cat up all the time and this pokes out so far, you couldn't help but to feel it.


Oops...for some reason I was thinking this cat was new to her, but now that I re-read your post you didn't say anything of the sort. Must have had info from another thread cluttering up my brain. 

Unfortunately, I still have to say she needs to see a different vet, this isn't something we see here regularly.


----------



## Alison A

I wasn't sure if someone may have had a similar problem, I thought it was worth asking, you never know.

Vikki said she is going to call my vets, so hopefully he will have a better course of action.

We wasn't sure how intrusive a biopsy would be on a cat, so it is handy to know that it can be done via a needle rather than to be 'opened up' and obviously if he thinks it is a bone then she would need an x-ray.

Thank you all for you advice.

I must just say Doodlebug that I think the profile picture of your cat is fantastic, it is not easy to be in the right place at the right time to get a shot like that.


----------



## Alison A

Hi everyone, this is the message I have received from Vikki today, I think that the prices quoted are a bit steep, I have phoned my vets to get a comparison, but they haven't got back to me yet.

Has anyone got an idea on prices? 

Her consultation was £35 yesterday which I also thought was dear, especially as she couldn't tell the difference between a lump and a bone.

_"I have called the Vets and asked why i wasn't offered a xray, They said that it is 150 pound for a xray and if she still needs to be opened up then it's 200 - 300 pounds. She said she has only got to snip the skin and have a look as it is directly under the skin and then if needed they will do a biopsy which is where the money comes in....... She said she thinks it's an extension of the thing in the diagram, a growth, or the bone has grown...... I don't know, she said she is still eating and is walking and jumping fine but to just make an appointment when i have decided what to do."_


----------



## doodlebug

Alison A said:


> They said that it is 150 pound for a xray


That converts to $218 in US dollars! 8O That's insane...Holly had an x-ray back in December. I can't remember how much it was but I know it was less than $100. And they did two views..top and side.



Alison A said:


> I must just say Doodlebug that I think the profile picture of your cat is fantastic, it is not easy to be in the right place at the right time to get a shot like that.


Thanks! I will confess that it was pure luck.


----------



## Kattt

My cat just had an xray on Tuesday, and it was $135 US Dollars for 2 views. Entire vet visit was $275 USD, which included the xray, bloodwork, an enema and a couple of other minor things. So yea, that price is crazy just for the xray (I have no idea what vet prices run in other countries though, that may be normal?!). 

I wouldn't want my cat cut open unncessarily, I would prefer the xray first to determine it was absolutely necessary (I had a vet hospital cut my male cat open a year and a half ago for a vomitting issue, and I later found out from another vet that it was unncessary. It was a horrible experience, they kept my cat for 7 whole days and nearly killed him. Never went back again. I now have a new vet that I am much happier with). 

So from experience, I would tell her to get a second opinion at your vets prior to allowing them to do anything. If there is one thing I have learned about vets, is to always go with your gut feeling. If you feel what they are wanting to do is wrong, then it probably is wrong and you should get a second opinion. (I wish I had done that before they sliced my cat open unncessarily, but we all live and learn that some vets truly are out for the money, and not for the best interest of your pet).


----------



## Alison A

I spoke to a nurse at my vet's, she tried to give me some advice, but obviously could not really say much due to not actually seeing Princess.

She told me that an x-ray would cost around £83, but that the sedation ect. would be a further £50-£70, which is roughly the same as Vikki was quoted. I know my vet's is more expensive than my previous vet's, so hers obviously is too.

So there you go, over $200 for an x-ray, I bet you all would love to come to England!

I have given Vikki all the information and she is going to talk to her soon-to-be husband about what to do.

Princess is acting the same, still eating, walking about and climbing the stairs, I can't imagine what is going on with her.

Thank you everyone for all of your advice. x


----------



## nanook

Unless the cat is extremely difficult, they shouldn't need to sedate for an xray.:? 
Non of my cats have ever been sedated for one. 
I would still go to a different vet, not so much because of the price (if they are good, I'll pay just about anything!) but because I would not trust a vet who would willy nilly cut my pet open. That means anesthesia, antibiotics, pain meds, stitches, recovery time...just may be putting the animal through a lot of unnecessary pain and stress.
Oh, by the way, my vet charges about $150 USD for 2 views but they are on the pricey side.


----------



## doodlebug

Holly wasn't sedated for her x-ray and I know Callie had a couple x-rays when she was ill and she wasn't sedated. Holly is fairly mellow, but Callie was the poster child for cattitude.


----------



## ladylilith

Hi Alison - #3 on your diagram is actually not a bone. It's a cartilaginous structure called the xiphoid process, which is just a fancy name for the bottom part of the sternum. 

Through googling I found this link, sorry it isn't very helpful but it looks like someone else has had a similar issue:

http://forums.studentdoctor.net/showthread.php?t=210201


----------



## Alison A

The link was helpful as it sounded very similar to what Princess has and as they had gone a step further by getting the x-rays, they were given options, so it does give an insight into what to expect, if it is the same thing so thank you Ladylilith.

As for the sedation, I believe this would be needed for a chest x-ray, because the lungs need to be inflated, now I know when I had an x-ray on my chest, I was able to inflate my lungs myself, but I am not sure a cat would be so cooperative, lol. Although this was advice I got from a nurse who had never seen Princess, so it was speculation really.

I haven't spoken to Vikki today, but I will keep you informed as to what she does, you never know, it might be good information for any future cat's who may have this problem.

Thanks everyone for you help and advice.


----------



## Kobster

For some reason, its common practice to sedate animals for radiographs in the UK. I don't know why, but on my other UK based forums, they all have to book special appointments to get xrays because they have to have anesthesia. Its different for sure. I work for an emergency practice and two views is $208 US and includes consult with a board certified radiologist. The images are digital also, were cheaper when they were plain films. Even if we had to sedate, It wouldn't cost more than $20-30 US to sedate a cat enough for films. 

I would do films before I cut the cat open personally. But thats just my humble opinion.


----------

